# [SOLVED] thinkpad freezes while trying to resume

## freifunk_connewitz

hi,

after searching for quite a while I see no other chance than begging for help in my beloved Gentoo forum.

I'm just setting up a Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E145 (AMD E1-2500, ATI Radeon), and part for part get it to run. 

my main problem now is suspend/resume.

the box suspends fine, from either KDE or command line (pm-suspend). 

but resume fails.  by either hitting the fn-button or opening the lid it obviously leaves suspend: the red LED stops blinking and is on again, the fan starts to run for a moment. but no screen, no reaction to any input, no reaction on the ethernet if via ping or ssh. the systems seems not to restart at all - I have to reboot it by pressing the power button for more than 5 sec. 

there is no entry in /var/log/messages between the successful suspend and the hard reboot, nothing in the pm-suspend or pm-powersave-log either. also the suspend/resume event tracing option in the kernel config's power management section brings no result in dmesg.

since I find no error message wherever, I'm clueless what the problem is here. can anybody point me in a direction where else to look, please?

the only thing where my setup could be a bit off normal is that my system is encrypted (w/ readable /boot and the rest booted via initram and cryptsetup).

please tell me if certain info is needed (kernel config etc.). kernel is 3.12.13-gentoo

thanks a lot!Last edited by freifunk_connewitz on Sun Jun 08, 2014 2:40 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## DirtyHairy

Debugging suspend / resume is tricky. https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt describes how to initiate the different suspend / resume stages without actually suspending, this might help you with pinning down the problem. According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend, PM tracing works by tracking suspend / resume progress in the RTC --- this will mess up your clock, but help you further with debugging the issue  :Smile:  Lastly, I think that it is possible to activate logging of suspend / resume over the serial console / netconsole, but of course, your mileage will depend on how much hardware gets initialized before the system fails.

If nothing else works, you can try to strip down the kernel until you get working suspend, and then reactive hardware drivers one by one, until you find the culprit. From my experience, it's video most of the time, so you might want to try disabling that first.

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

thanksalot, DirtyHairy,

finally the PM_TRACE gave me something - another chapter in the long story of radeon failing suspend as it seems (and as you correctly assumed): it is the graphics card (AMD Kabini Radeon HD 8240) that is the culprit. and it obviously messes up the resume at a pretty early point. the last traced event was drivers/base/power/main.c:581

whatever: does anybody has a machine like that and suspend/resume working and if yes, which driver or driver options? thank you!

----------

## printf

don't know if that model has a card reader or no, but be careful when suspending with an sd card in the reader slot.

see: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/SD_Card_slot

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

thanks for the suggestion, but there was no SD in the slot.

DirtyHairy, thanks again for your checklist. I think I'm gonna try netconsole (no serial port here).

however, I had to change to title a bit because I'm not that sure anymore that the graphic driver is the culprit. graphics may have been the last entry in the the debug log that was saved into the rtc, but since then I managed to boot without the radeon driver, tried to suspend/resume and got exactly the same result as described above.

additionally, I booted the thinkpad from USB with an ubuntu live system, and there it resumed in an instant. and that ubuntu version also uses the radeon driver module. the only thing that went wrong there that there was an i/o read error from the usb stick. but that can have its source in being a live system.

does really nobody have a thinkpad edge 145 with that AMD Kabini CPU/GPU and running Gentoo on it who could tell me their kernel config?

does it make sense to copy the kernel config from the ubuntu live system and compare it with mine? is there any other info that I could extract from the ubuntu system that could help me find the bug in my Gentoo configuration?

thanks for your hints!

----------

## khayyam

 *freifunk_connewitz wrote:*   

> additionally, I booted the thinkpad from USB with an ubuntu live system, and there it resumed in an instant. and that ubuntu version also uses the radeon driver module. the only thing that went wrong there that there was an i/o read error from the usb stick. but that can have its source in being a live system.

 

freifunk_connewitz ... this may be due to the livecd using TuxOnIce rather than uswsusp (at least the last ubuntu derived livecd I used had TuxOnIce, but I'm not sure how standard this is). Anyhow, the former has much better hardware support so you might give it a try.

best ... khay

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> .. this may be due to the livecd using TuxOnIce rather than uswsusp (at least the last ubuntu derived livecd I used had TuxOnIce, but I'm not sure how standard this is). Anyhow, the former has much better hardware support so you might give it a try.
> 
> 

 

thanks, khayyam. but do you think this is possible if the system is on an encrypted harddrive?

----------

## khayyam

 *freifunk_connewitz wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   .. this may be due to the livecd using TuxOnIce rather than uswsusp (at least the last ubuntu derived livecd I used had TuxOnIce, but I'm not sure how standard this is). Anyhow, the former has much better hardware support so you might give it a try. 
> 
> [...] do you think this is possible if the system is on an encrypted harddrive?

 

freifunk_connewitz ... yes, infact I use TuxOnIce and have full disk encryption (sans /boot). In my case the full disk encryption contains swap (which is the SuspendDevice) as an lvm volume (as are rootfs, /home and /var).

best ... khay

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

hi again,

after many many kernel recompilations with or without the full config of the ubuntu live system, and with either wlan or resume not working, now everything works: with the recent gentoo-kernel (3.12.20) and the same config I used before. so, just in case any other thinkpad E 145 user has the same problem: that solved it for me.

thanks for all the help!

----------

